# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Sản phẩm cắt khắc laser.

## ahdvip

Hôm nay rãnh rỗi em lại tranh thủ lôi mấy con laser của em ra để hành ^^. Máy fiber laser marker LP-V10
Một số hình ảnh test với nhôm. Mai chạy đi mua thêm inox với đồng về khắc tiếp rồi up sau.

Phát đầu canh ko kỹ thế là em nó mình châu phi còn chân thì châu âu    :Big Grin: 




làm tách cafe nhỉ 






anh em làm nhiều thì up cho vui nhé.

----------

Gamo, mig21, ppgas

----------


## Huudong

> Hôm nay rãnh rỗi em lại tranh thủ lôi mấy con laser của em ra để hành ^^. Máy fiber laser marker LP-V10
> Một số hình ảnh test với nhôm. Mai chạy đi mua thêm inox với đồng về khắc tiếp rồi up sau.
> 
> Phát đầu canh ko kỹ thế là em nó mình châu phi còn chân thì châu âu   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> làm tách cafe nhỉ 
> ...


12W có vẻ ko chìm dc bác nhỉ !

----------


## ahdvip

Về cơ bản thì nó sẽ khắc sâu chậm hơn nhiều so với những công suất cao hơn  :Wink: . Muốn sâu anh cho tốc độ chậm, công suất cao và 1 vài thông số cao nữa + khắc nhiều lần.
Như hình thì mục đích của em là khắc ra màu đen chứ không phải để sâu, có mấy ai khắc trang trí lên cái điện thoại mà khắc sâu quá làm gì đâu anh, sâu chút xíu mà nổi bậc là đẹp

----------

Huudong

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác cho em hỏi tý, em định làm con laser để cắt vải và mút thì cần công suất bao nhiêu là đủ các bác nhỉ. chiều dầy khoảng 20cm đối với mút. 10 cm đối với vải

----------


## mig21

đẹp ghê, kiếm e này về chạy tà tà kiếm cơm dc nè

----------


## ahdvip

> Các bác cho em hỏi tý, em định làm con laser để cắt vải và mút thì cần công suất bao nhiêu là đủ các bác nhỉ. chiều dầy khoảng 20cm đối với mút. 10 cm đối với vải


Em thì chưa thử với mút và vải dày vậy bao giờ anh à, nên chắc tư vấn không chính xác được. 
- Hôm bữa có 1 cái ống phóng CO2 xịn 75W cũng định lượm về chế mà thấy không biết khi nào mới xong nên thôi ^^.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ahdvip

> đẹp ghê, kiếm e này về chạy tà tà kiếm cơm dc nè


Em có mấy con, đang chuẩn bị tìm việc để kiếm cháo đây, ^^. Em ở Tam Kỳ, khi nào về quê em cho xài ké, kakaka

----------


## Gamo

Kaka, chú Ahvip có nhà nhiều quá ta. Tính mở 3 tiệm khắc laser à?




> Các bác cho em hỏi tý, em định làm con laser để cắt vải và mút thì cần công suất bao nhiêu là đủ các bác nhỉ. chiều dầy khoảng 20cm đối với mút. 10 cm đối với vải


Hehe, hóng tác phẩm của bác. Chắc là bác phải dùng laser hồng ngoại như laser CO2 chẳng hạn chứ fiber laser thích hợp với kim loại hơn. Mà sao vải của bác dày tới 10cm lận?

Trong trường hợp bác cắt mút dày như vậy mà laser ko cắt được, bác xem có thể làm 1 con CNC cắt bằng dây trở ko?

----------


## CBNN

10cm ,là khoảng 150-200 lớp vải (tùy loại ) . Có một cty áo tắm cũng sắm một con laser khoảng 120w về tính cắt vải nhưng giờ xếp xó .

----------

